# Longyou Caves in China



## JWW427 (Sep 29, 2020)

I like this mystery.
To me, someone in the past had access to sound frequency tools to cut through the rock.
They use these tools in industry and dentistry.
I hate to credit Wiki-lies, but here it is:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic/sonic_driller/corer


This guy does quality work:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioKagao66xU_


This may have some relation:

_
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RusJkGQLJq0
_


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 29, 2020)

In northern Tibet near the Mongolian border there is a salt lake that is filled with tubes of metal in the bottom of it. They don't even know how old the tubes are, but very ancient. Why?  So many mysteries and so much hidden - especially now that the CCP has control.  And yes, I still refer to it as Tibet.


----------



## Forrest (Sep 30, 2020)

Sandstone is usually very easy to work- it's nothing at all like granite or diorite. This could have been made fairly quickly and entirely with handtools- chisels, adzes and such. The tailings would be sand and gravel sized pieces, put into baskets and carried out. They might still be around, underneath the local topsoil. I'll guess one man could excavate several cubic feet per day, maybe even more than a cubic yard if the stone is soft enough.

The carvings look pretty modern and are in perfect condition. Perhaps they were added later. Perhaps they were added in the 1990's just to jazz the place up... after it was dug out during the Cultural Revolution. Also, where are the water stains, water lines, and surface weathering? Is there any information that could corroborate the story of the farmer who drained the pond and discovered the cave?


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 30, 2020)

Forrest said:


> Sandstone is usually very easy to work- it's nothing at all like granite or diorite. This could have been made fairly quickly and entirely with handtools- chisels, adzes and such. The tailings would be sand and gravel sized pieces, put into baskets and carried out. They might still be around, underneath the local topsoil. I'll guess one man could excavate several cubic feet per day, maybe even more than a cubic yard if the stone is soft enough.
> 
> The carvings look pretty modern and are in perfect condition. Perhaps they were added later. Perhaps they were added in the 1990's just to jazz the place up... after it was dug out during the Cultural Revolution. Also, where are the water stains, water lines, and surface weathering? Is there any information that could corroborate the story of the farmer who drained the pond and discovered the cave?



That I didn't know.
Good job.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 30, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> I like this mystery.
> To me, someone in the past had access to sound frequency tools to cut through the rock.
> They use these tools in industry and dentistry.
> I hate to credit Wiki-lies, but here it is:
> ...



To add to @Forrest: The CCP actually build up a lot of the monuments and "erased" / "made stuff look better" than the historical originals.


----------

